
Do Black Holes Echo? - Santosh83
https://backreaction.blogspot.com/2020/01/do-black-holes-echo.html
======
ksaj
The point where she talks about statistics took an already interesting essay,
and popped it through the roof. It seems a little too rare that we discover
really interesting things without also identifying and taking into account
what biases we may have that influence our observations of them.

